# Gnadenlos unterschätzt: Diese Videospiele hätten größeren Erfolg verdient



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gnadenlos unterschätzt: Diese Videospiele hätten größeren Erfolg verdient* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gnadenlos unterschätzt: Diese Videospiele hätten größeren Erfolg verdient


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (10. Januar 2013)

da fehlt noch... und dann war da noch... wisst ihr nicht das.... jajaja 

das darksiders 2 besser ist als der erstling wage ich zu bezweifeln

wie wäre es mit dem special:
zu hoch bewertet worden
die die zu unrecht hohe verkauszahlen oder prozente bekamen
(fall es sowas noch nicht gibt)


----------



## Rollora (10. Januar 2013)

Shemnue fehlt (und viele andere wie System Shock, Thief, das originale Deus Ex usw usf).
Ich verstehe manchmal nicht warum, wenn schon für die Klicks Galerien erstellt werden, diese immer so halbherzig gemacht werden?


----------



## Luzzifus (10. Januar 2013)

Darksiders 2 fand ich toll und größtenteils auch wenigstens genauso gut wie Teil 1 (hauptsächlich die Dungeons, die Außengebiete waren recht langweilig).

Blur empfand ich persönlich als extremen Trash.


----------



## Snowborn (10. Januar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Shemnue fehlt (und viele andere wie System Shock, Thief, das originale Deus Ex usw usf).
> Ich verstehe manchmal nicht warum, wenn schon für die Klicks Galerien erstellt werden, diese immer so halbherzig gemacht werden?



Unsere Galerien und Specials werden keineswegs halbherzig umgesetzt. Die Redakteure können aber unmöglich alle gewünschten Titel der Community berücksichtigen, denn für User X hätte Spiel A mehr Erfolg verdient und für User Y ist Spiel B der Heilige Gral. Eine Komplettierung ist einfach nicht realistisch, daher rufen wir in der Regel im Fließtext zu Vorschlägen auf, die wir in Community-Updates berücksichtigen. Wir nehmen Deine und alle anderen Ideen sehr gerne auf - nichts geht hier unter! 

Viele Grüße

SB


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2013)

The Secret World hatte ich in der Beta gespielt. Dort gab es folgende Punkte, die das Spiel für mich uninteressant gemacht haben:

- Von der Handlung her war der Abschnitt eine Standard Zombie Story
- Die Performance war teilweise unter aller Sau: zum einen konnte man keine 30 m gehen, ohne, daß es zu Nachlade-Pausierungs Rucklern kam zum anderen durfte ich einmal geschlagene 5 Minuten einen Ladescreen bewundern. Wohlgemerkt: nur einmal, die umgebenden 10-20 Ladevorgänge waren deutlich schneller fertig ...
- Der Charakter wird zwar in den Quest Videos gezeigt, sagt aber kein einziges Wort. Was man aus Ego Perspektive bei einem Half-Life noch nachvollziehen kann, geht für ein MMO, in dessen Welt sich der Charakter eingebunden fühlen soll und wo der Charakter in den Videos auch frontal gezeigt wird, gar nicht.
- das Gameplay fühlte sich nach einem Left 4 Dead mit weniger Zombies an
- das Skilltree Rad ist zu unintuitiv und unübersichtlich

Daher lautet mein Fazit: Nein, TSW hätte keinen größeren Erfolg verdient.


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Unsere Galerien und Specials werden keineswegs halbherzig umgesetzt. Die Redakteure können aber unmöglich alle gewünschten Titel der Community berücksichtigen,...


 Das ist sicher richtig - auf der anderen Seite stellt sich die Frage, wieso es immer nur die Top Ten sein müssen _(wobei es sich im konkreten Fall sogar nur um die Top 8 handelt ...)_ und man nicht die 20-30 besten/interessantesten/... Titel auflistet und somit a) einen umfangreicheren Artikel anbietet, der b) weniger Lücken und damit mehr Aussagekraft hat.


----------



## Briareos (10. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Eine Komplettierung ist einfach nicht realistisch, daher rufen wir in der Regel im Fließtext zu Vorschlägen auf, die wir in Community-Updates berücksichtigen. Wir nehmen Deine und alle anderen Ideen sehr gerne auf - nichts geht hier unter!


 Recht hast du ja und somit von meiner Seite mal der Hinweis auf *Beyond God & Evil*, wo ich gar nicht verstehe, wie man das bei so einer thematischen Aufzählung überhaupt vergessen kann. In meinen Augen ein absolutes Paradebeispiel für ein zu Unrecht unterschätztes Spiel. 

BtW: Brütal Legend ist auch so ein Fall ... ich schieb auch heute noch ab und an dies Disc in die PS3 und hab immer noch einen Heiden Spass damit. Sehr, sehr schade, dass sich das nicht besser verkauft hat ... war aber vielleicht doch etwas zu abgedreht und "speziell" für den Massenmarkt.


----------



## major-tom4 (10. Januar 2013)

Ich kann diese Auflistung nicht nachvollziehen. Die Spiele moegen ja nicht schlecht sein, sind aber auch nicht so gut, dass man sie unbedingt gespielt haben muss. Da gibt es sicher andere Spiele, die ebenfalls maessige Verkaufszahlen hatten, aber ein interessantes Spielkonzept boten.
Was soll denn z.B. an Blur so toll gewesen sein? Ich fand's bestenfalls durchschnittlich.


----------



## Cibox (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin grad bei Darksiders 2 so mittig drinnen und irgendwie zieht's leider doch nicht so ganz wie Teil 1. Mich stört vorallem die Erzählweise des Plots, wo ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne und somit die Motivation sehr stark nachlässt.
Trotzdem: Es definitiv kein Flop und als Grund für die schlechten Verkaufszahlen würde ich eher zu hohe Erwartungen (der Markt an beat&up's ist einfach übersättigt) sehen.
Ich find's halt schade dass Teil 3 und 4 jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben wird...


----------



## BitByter (10. Januar 2013)

brütal legend ist alles, aber kein action-adventure... zumindest nicht sehr lange. wäre es das, hätte ich es auch durchgespielt, weil das setting wirklich klasse war. aber diese echtzeitstrategie war eine einzige katastrophe und hat mehr als die hälfte des spiels ausgemacht... schade drum.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2013)

Generell eigentlich Adventures 
Ich meine, es kommt ja nicht von Ungefähr der Irrglaube dass das Genre irgendwann mal tot gewesen sei

Ansonsten eigentlich Cities in Motion, der geistige Nachfolger vom Verkehrsgigant


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Januar 2013)

Spec Ops The Line fand ich sehr gut und bin stolz es gekauft zu haben nicht so wie die über 200k anderen Leuten die es sich Illegal besorgt haben wird zeit für neue gesetze.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Januar 2013)

Mir fällt noch The Ship ein. Es war bei weitem kein perfektes Spiel und hatte allerlei Macken, aber das Konzept des Multiplayers hat extrem viel Spass gemacht und wenn es noch eine aktive Community geben würde, würde ich heute vllt immer noch ab und zu spielen.
Das Konzept des MPs ist ja dann schamlos von Assassins Creed kopiert worden


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

Bei The Darkness 2 war halt das Problem, dass es an sich ganz gut war, aber furchtbar kurz. Die Kampagne war ja fast noch kürzer als bei einem Call of Duty. Nach ca. 4 Stunden biste da durch. Deswegen hab ichs mir auch erst zum kleinen Preis geholt. Für den Vollpreis war das einfach zu wenig.

Bei Darksiders 2 kann ich es allerdings nicht verstehen. Das Spiel ist richtig gut und hat auch eine hohe Spielzeit. Das sollte man unbedingt mal spielen. Am Besten Teil 1 & 2 nacheinander. Ich hab' sie mir zum Vollpreis geholt und nie bereut.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es irgendwann noch einen 3. und 4.Teil gibt, denn es gibt ja insgesamt 4 apokalyptische Reiter. Bisher waren Krieg und Tod die Charaktere.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> Spec Ops The Line fand ich sehr gut und bin stolz es gekauft zu haben nicht so wie die über 200k anderen Leuten die es sich Illegal besorgt haben wird zeit für neue gesetze.


 Naja, zu den Zahlen der raubkopierten Kopien hab ich keine Werte. Aber ich weiß dass man das Spiel auf dem Schirm haben und zumindest mal zur Demo gegriffen haben sollte, wenn man sich selbst als Action- oder Shooter-Fan bezeichnet. Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir ein weiteres Spiel mit ähnlichem Setting und würde schon fast sagen dass mich SpecOps um Längen mehr aus den Socken gehauen hat als die 'Big Player' CoD: BO2 oder MoH:WF aus dem letzten Jahr.

BTW: Es ist gerade mal wieder im Angebot -> http://store.steampowered.com/app/50300/


----------



## f42425 (10. Januar 2013)

Blur, Enslaved und Dark Siders 2 kranken alle an dem selben Phänomen. 

Blur ist supergenial aber mit der Grafik von Shift & Co. hätte es sich 10x öfter verkauft. 

Enslaved hatte eine richtig coole Story und Grafik. Aber Gameplay, Gegnerwahl (keine Humanoiden), Sinn von Trip, Rätsel und Kamera waren mittelmäßig bis schlecht umgesetzt. Die Bosse (bis auf der Endgegner) waren ein Witz (The Dog wird über mehrere Szenen aufgebaut und dann... Null Herausforderung) und dafür das es ein Hack´N´Slay ist, hatte man absolut unterirdisch wenig Moves. Wiederspielwert Null!!!

Dark Siders 2 ist nach meinen sehr hohen Erwartungen meine persönliche Enttäuschung des Jahres. Nach dem grandiosen ersten Teil, jetzt ein verschlimmbesserter Nachfolger. Größere Welt mit mehr Moves und Gegner. Alles sollte Größer und besser werden. Das ganze Game kommt leider nicht an den ersten Bosskampf Tiamat von Teil 1 ran. Warum wurden die Bossgegner nur so einfach gemacht. Warum werden einem Gegnerhorden anstelle von anspruchsvollen Gegnern serviert.

Alle 3 Spiele sind gute Spiele, wovon Enslaved mich so stark enttäuscht hat, dass ich es nach einer Woche und 2 Durchläufen verkauft haben. Enslaved fehlt die Motivation und der Wiederspielwert und für mich absolut empfehlenswert zum leihen, nicht zum kaufen.


----------



## SIWOOOT (10. Januar 2013)

_Darksiders 2_ hab ich auch lediglich angespielt, das neue Itemsytem (warum kann ich auf einmal verschiedene Rüstungssets und Waffen anlegen?!) fand ich echt merkwürdig (in Bezug auf den 1. Teil) und hab es deshalb auf unbestimmte Zeit auf Eis gelegt.

_The Darkness 2_ - darauf habe ich mich als bekennender Fan des 1. Teils lange im Vorhinein gefreut. Ich habe mir sogar die Uncut UK Version auf den Zahn gelegt und hatte somit 2 Wochen länger um mich "daruf zu freuen". Ich spiele es...die ersten Kills mit den Tentakelarmen, ich bin glücklich. 3 Stunden später starre ich enttäuscht auf den Bildschirm. Es ist bereits vorbei. Keine Open World wie im 1 Teil. Kein Fernseher auf dem man Zeichentrickfilme, Musikvideos oder Nosferatu schauen kann...nur ein Startbildschirm der mir nun ein _Game+_ anbietet. _Ich lehne dankend ab und Jackie landet in der selben Ecke in die ich bereits Tod verbannt habe._

_Brütal Legends_ - man, was hab ich gelacht. Wenn es nicht so verdammt gute Musik beinhalten würde dann würde Eddie Riggs schon seit langem Jackie und Tod Gesellschaft leisten. Denn auch bei Brutal Legends bin ich von der Spielzeit echt enttäuscht. Ich lege ab und zu Brutal Legends ein um Gas zu geben und Musik zu hören, aber da man auch nur einen einzigen Spielstand zur Verfügung hat möchte ich die bisher frei geschalteten Lieder nicht verlieren - ergo kommt ein zweiter Durchgang einfach nicht in Frage! 

Was ich persönlich wirklich bedauere...good job EA!

_Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckogning_ finde ich echt unterschäzt. Das macht mir wirklich Spaß zu spielen, die von mir gewählte Klasse "Zauberschurke" ist wirklich gut gemacht. Man merkt dem Spiel zwar an vielen Stellen an das es als MMORPG geplant war, aber der Rest ist wirklich klasse. Die gesamte Spielwelt ist einfach sehr stimmig und manche Städte bieten trotz der "WOW Grafik" den ein oder anderen unerwarteten Augenschmauß. Ich kann nur jedem der etwas für Action RPGs übrig hat empfehlen es mal an zu spielen. Ich finde es lohnt sich wirklich, denn wie viele RPGs kennt ihr in denen ihr zu jeder Zeit sowohl eure gewählte Klasse als auch die bisher verteilten Skills und Perks nach belieben wechseln könnt?!


----------



## Kersyl (10. Januar 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2/3 (Erkundungsteam Himmel/Dunkelheit/Zeit).

Eines der besten RPG's das ich jeh gespielt habe, es verdient Tonnen von Aufmerksamkeit, es bekommt kaum welche.


----------



## Rollora (10. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Unsere Galerien und Specials werden keineswegs halbherzig umgesetzt. Die Redakteure können aber unmöglich alle gewünschten Titel der Community berücksichtigen, denn für User X hätte Spiel A mehr Erfolg verdient und für User Y ist Spiel B der Heilige Gral. Eine Komplettierung ist einfach nicht realistisch, daher rufen wir in der Regel im Fließtext zu Vorschlägen auf, die wir in Community-Updates berücksichtigen. Wir nehmen Deine und alle anderen Ideen sehr gerne auf - nichts geht hier unter!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> SB


Ich bin hier durchaus KEINER der will, dass jeder unsinnige Vorschlag gleich eingebaut wird.
Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: es gibt da ja genug Listen von Spielen die eindeutig Meisterwerke waren, oder ihrer Zeit voraus... auf jeden Fall hohe Wertungen hatten und gefloppt sind.
Ich meine eben NICHT "mir hat spiel XYZ gefallen und ich finde das sollte auch in die Liste" sondern begründet an tatsächlicher Wertung und wirtschaftlichem Erfolg


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad bei Darksiders 2 so mittig drinnen und irgendwie zieht's leider doch nicht so ganz wie Teil 1. Mich stört vorallem die Erzählweise des Plots, wo ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne und somit die Motivation sehr stark nachlässt.
> Trotzdem: Es definitiv kein Flop und als Grund für die schlechten Verkaufszahlen würde ich eher zu hohe Erwartungen (der Markt an beat&up's ist einfach übersättigt) sehen.
> Ich find's halt schade dass Teil 3 und 4 jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben wird...


 
Beat'm Up? Hab ich was verpasst? Darksiders ist ein reinrassiges Action-Adventure. Von mir aus noch Hack'n Slay, aber Beat'm Up?


----------



## Snowborn (11. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig - auf der anderen Seite stellt sich die Frage, wieso es immer nur die Top Ten sein müssen _(wobei es sich im konkreten Fall sogar nur um die Top 8 handelt ...)_ und man nicht die 20-30 besten/interessantesten/... Titel auflistet und somit a) einen umfangreicheren Artikel anbietet, der b) weniger Lücken und damit mehr Aussagekraft hat.



Es soll sich nur um eine kleine Auswahl handeln, damit die Community ihre Ideen beisteuern kann. Je mehr Bilder wir einpflegen, desto stärker entsteht der Eindruck, es soll sich dabei um eine Komplettierung handeln. Wir wollen die Community einbinden, eine ungefähre Top 10 des jeweiligen Autors anbieten und den Umfang überschaubar halten. Wer möchte, kann gerne 20 Vorschläge in die Comments posten, wir nehmen alle zur Kenntnis und der jeweilige Redakteur entscheidet, welche Ideen er für das Community-Update verwendet. Es handelt sich in vielen Fällen um "Geschmackssache" und "eigene Meinung", es ist schlicht nicht möglich, dabei jeden User glücklich zu machen.

Viele Grüße

SB


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2013)

Schade, dass Spec Ops kein größerer Erfolg beschienen ist. Bin zwar erst ca. zur Hälfte durch, muss aber sagen:
Trotz sehr simpler Spielmechanik - es ist eben ein Deckungsshooter ohne besondere Features - kann es mit Story, Atmosphäre, erstklassiger Deutsch-Synchron und Setting sehr gut mit AAA-Titeln mithalten, wenn nicht gar übertreffen.

Von der Storyline aber war das Spiel wohl eh als einzelner Titel gedacht, mit einem Sequel kann man nach dem, was ich in Tests gelesen habe, so oder so nicht rechnen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2013)

Darksiders 2 ... da schleiche ich schon lang drum rum  Aber ich hab hier einfach soviel ungespieltes Zeug liegen, dass ich es mir erst holen werde, wenn ich mich dann auch mal wieder drauf konzentrieren kann und möchte. Erst mal die ganzen anderen Baustellen, die in Sachen Games noch offen sind beenden.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Januar 2013)

Warum werden hier eigentlich Konsolenspiele genannt? Ich gehe nicht auf PC-Games um mir irgendwelche Konsolen-News anzuschauen, sorry. Dafür gibt es andere Sites im Netz. 
Ich mag damit alleine dastehen, aber das nervt mich wirklich langsam. Über den Tellerrand schauen schön und gut. Aber hier ist PC (!) Games, also möchte ich auch nur über PC Games lesen. Enslaved: Odyssey to the West z.B. gibt es nur für Konsolen, also was soll ich damit?

*EDIT:*
Selbst im Heft immer mehr Konsolenmurks. Wenn sich das nicht wieder ändert verliert ihr einen weiteren treuen Abonnenten, sorry.


----------



## kornhill (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich fand Darksiders 1 um einiges besser als Darksiders 2. Das aufgesetzte Loot System und die Quests die wie WOW-Classic gestrickt sind waren sehr demotivierend. Und das ständig suche die 3 Sachen, und dann noch die 3 Sachen um dann 3 neue Sachen zu suchen um die 3 Steine zu bekommen mit dem man dann wieder 3 Sachen .... Gott war das demotivierend. Darksiders 1 war, aus meiner Sicht, um einiges besser.


----------



## weisauchnicht (11. Januar 2013)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Warum werden hier eigentlich Konsolenspiele genannt? Ich gehe nicht auf PC-Games um mir irgendwelche Konsolen-News anzuschauen, sorry. Dafür gibt es andere Sites im Netz.
> Ich mag damit alleine dastehen, aber das nervt mich wirklich langsam. Über den Tellerrand schauen schön und gut. Aber hier ist PC (!) Games, also möchte ich auch nur über PC Games lesen. Enslaved: Odyssey to the West z.B. gibt es nur für Konsolen, also was soll ich damit?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Selbst im Heft immer mehr Konsolenmurks. Wenn sich das nicht wieder ändert verliert ihr einen weiteren treuen Abonnenten, sorry.



Du stehst damit nicht alleine da   Allerdings ist PC Games mittlerweile zu Konsolengames geworden und jede nachfrage wird mit "das ist eben so" geblockt.
hatte damals den heftkauf auch eingestellt,weil in einem pc games podcast 3 konsolenspieler über den pc hergezogen sind , von anfang bis zum ende.


Wer das heft noch kauft und hier ohne addblock unterwegs ist dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Snowborn (11. Januar 2013)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Warum werden hier eigentlich Konsolenspiele genannt? Ich gehe nicht auf PC-Games um mir irgendwelche Konsolen-News anzuschauen, sorry. Dafür gibt es andere Sites im Netz.
> Ich mag damit alleine dastehen, aber das nervt mich wirklich langsam. Über den Tellerrand schauen schön und gut. Aber hier ist PC (!) Games, also möchte ich auch nur über PC Games lesen.



Wir bieten seit geraumer Zeit auch Konsolen-, Film- und Handheld-News an. Falls Du nur Interesse an Neuigkeiten zu PC Spielen hast, ist das kein Problem. Dazu haben wir weiterhin unsere PC Games Classic-Seite im Angebot. 

PCGames Classic



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Enslaved: Odyssey to the West z.B. gibt es nur für Konsolen, also was soll ich damit?



Nur weil Du damit nichts anfangen kannst, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht für andere User interessant ist. Wir können unmöglich unser Programm auf einzelne User anpassen. Was wir aber sehr wohl können: unsere Themengebiete in Rubriken einteilen, damit sich jeder die News heraussuchen kann, die ihn persönlich interessieren. Das erreichst Du durch einen Klick auf die oben verlinkte PC Games-Classic-Website.

Liebe Grüße

SB


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Wir bieten seit geraumer Zeit auch Konsolen-, Film- und Handheld-News an. Falls Du nur Interesse an Neuigkeiten zu PC Spielen hast, ist das kein Problem. Dazu haben wir weiterhin unsere PC Games Classic-Seite im Angebot.
> 
> PCGames Classic
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich alles und ich habe ja auch selbst mehrere Plattformen. Aber die PCG war eigentlich immer ein klassisches PC Magazin. Das Heft ist ja auch weiterhin darauf ausgerichtet, aber der Onlineauftritt ist inzwischen schon arg Konsolenlastig. Mit dem vielzitierten "Blick über den Tellerrand" hat das wirklich nicht mehr viel zu tun. Ich mag die Community hier und lese auch gerne die Testberichte der Printredaktion. Die restlichen redaktionellen Inhalte auf der Seite nehmen in ihrer Qualität aber tatsächlich leider zum einen stark ab und sind zum anderen übermäßig von den Konsolen dominiert.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Wir bieten seit geraumer Zeit auch Konsolen-, Film- und Handheld-News an. Falls Du nur Interesse an Neuigkeiten zu PC Spielen hast, ist das kein Problem. Dazu haben wir weiterhin unsere PC Games Classic-Seite im Angebot.
> 
> PCGames Classic


 

Ich habe den Link eben benutzt. Aber zum einen ist das nur die News-Auflistung und nicht mehr die reguläre PCG-Site und zum anderen finde ich direkt auf Anhieb auf Seite 1 der von dir verlinkten "reinen PC Games-Sparte" Artikel wie 


Tomb Raider: Xbox 360 Limited Edition Controller vorgestellt


Xbox IllumiRoom im Video: Zeigt Microsoft bereits Xbox 720-Technik auf der CES 2013?                                                                      [Video des Tages]
Eben dieses Thema hier 


Gnadenlos unterschätzt: Diese Videospiele hätten größeren Erfolg verdient


Sony: Konsolen-Geschäft wird nicht verschwinden - Kaz Hirai im Interview
usw.

Daher frage ich mal ganz sachlich:
DAS ist also die PC GAMES Classic-Site?

Beantworte es dir selbst. Traurig wie PCG mehr und mehr zu einem Konsolenblatt mutiert, echt wahr.
Und wie es scheint sehe ja doch nicht nur ich das Ganze so.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich mir manche Begründungen so durchlese, da graust es mir: 
Silent Hill Downpour: Hat schwächen im Gegnerdesign, ist aber sonst gut? Das Gegnerdesign ist alles in Silent hill. Die völlig repetetiven Schockmomente und das grotesk langweilige Gegnerdesign, waren eine Beleidigung für jeden Fan.

Spec Ops habe ich persönlich aus folgenden Grund nicht gekauft: Story soll super sein, aber das gameplay ist langweilig. 0815 covershooter. Wenn ich nur eine gute Story will, gucke ich einen Film...

Und dass sich sleeping dogs nur wegen dem Asia setting nicht verkauft hat, ist auch Quatsch. Ich glaube niemand hat etwas, gegen ein erfrischend neues setting. Es krankt in Deutschland nur mit den selben Problemen wie The darkness 2. Es ist geschnitten und nicht jeder will importieren. Desweiteren wurde gerade bei The Darkness beim Marketing gepfuscht. Ich habe gehört, dass es eine sehr gute Story haben soll, in jedem Trailer habe ich aber nur Blutfontänen gesehen...


----------



## Kratos333 (11. Januar 2013)

hmm warum sollte Dark Siders 2 unterschätzt sein? Es ist eben eine art  God of War mit einem schuss von Zelda (sprich ein GoW mit mehr RPG elementen und fast Openworld).

Ich kenne massig leute die es durch haben und begeistert sind. Dark siders 1 hab ich nichtmal bis zum ende geschafft weil es mich zu schnell langweilite


----------



## Mothman (11. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde:
Ich finde Mount & Blade (die ganze Reihe) hat mehr Anerkennung verdient. 
Wirtschaftlich war das zwar - sofern ich weiß - relativ erfolgreich, aber die Presse hätte M&B mehr Anerkennung zukommen lassen können.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2013)

mir ist da noch ein Spiel eingefallen, das auch unterschätzt ist:
Jade Empire


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. Januar 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir manche Begründungen so durchlese, da graust es mir:
> Silent Hill Downpour: Hat schwächen im Gegnerdesign, ist aber sonst gut? Das Gegnerdesign ist alles in Silent hill. Die völlig repetetiven Schockmomente und das grotesk langweilige Gegnerdesign, waren eine Beleidigung für jeden Fan.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Das Gegner-Design ist halt wirklich lahm, aber die Geschichte mit religiösen Motiven (Schuld, Vergebung usw.) sowie der frische Open-World-Ansatz machen für mich Silent Hill: Downpour zu einem insgesamt doch runden Spielerlebnis - und ich habe alle Teile durchgezockt. Ich war nach den ganzen Hasstiraden in einschlägigen Foren doch angenehm positiv überrascht von dem Spiel.


----------



## Zerth (11. Januar 2013)

Gleich mal Odyssey to the West bestellt


----------



## Sanador (11. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, was THQ bei Darksiders 2 erwartet hatte. Das Spiel hat sich bis jetzt über 1,5 Millionen mal verkauft, während es beim Vorgänger nur knapp eine Millionen waren.
Und ich schätze mal, dass der Charakter Tod jetzt nicht jedermanns Geschmack trifft, dafür sieht er zu albern aus. ( mir wäre Krieg und selbst die anderen zwei Reiter lieber gewesen )
Jetzt noch zum enttäuschenden von Darksiders 2, die Handlung:


Spoiler



Die gesamte Handlung nimmt keine Fahr auf, alle Charaktere, die Tod trifft spielen wenig bzw. keine Rolle ;siehe Lilith oder Absalon. Es geht nur darum zu diesem Quell zu gelangen, wenn man da ist, dann ist auch das Spiel vorbei und man weiß genau so viel wie am Ende vom Vorgänger.


----------



## Sheggo (11. Januar 2013)

Darkness II Story war der Hammer (hatte nur dumme Action erwartet), Silent Hill Downpour fand ich auch gut. Specs Ops hatte eigentlich auch ne gute Story; 3rd Person war halt nicht die beste Wahl....

bei Sleeping Dogs ging mir das Kämpfen total auf'n Geist und die Welt war einfach komisch (bin aber auch kein GTA Fan)! Darksiders (1) hab ich mal beim Kumpel gesehen, ist nicht mein Setting...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Das Gegner-Design ist halt wirklich lahm, aber die Geschichte mit religiösen Motiven (Schuld, Vergebung usw.) sowie der frische Open-World-Ansatz machen für mich Silent Hill: Downpour zu einem insgesamt doch runden Spielerlebnis - und ich habe alle Teile durchgezockt. Ich war nach den ganzen Hasstiraden in einschlägigen Foren doch angenehm positiv überrascht von dem Spiel.




1-3:
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs16/f/2007/175/3/d/Silent_Hill_Wallpaper_02_by_BloodAxe666.jpg

Downpour: 
http://horrorhappyhour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/SHD_05_prn_06-1024x576.jpg
http://4playernetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/SH8_3.jpg
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120410020131/silent/images/1/10/Weeping_Bat.png

´nough said 

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man dem Spiel sowas verzeihen kann, aber Geschmäcker sollen ja verschieden sein. Als ich die Gegner gesehen habe, hätte ich fast den Controler gegen den Screen geschmissen. Jeder Gegner von 1-3 hatte sogar eine Bedeutung, warum er so aussieht, wie er aussieht. 
Eine geniale Idee, von der ich nicht verstehen kann, wie man da als Entwickler davon abweichen kann.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. Januar 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 1-3:
> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs16/f/2007/175/3/d/Silent_Hill_Wallpaper_02_by_BloodAxe666.jpg
> 
> Downpour:
> ...


 
Joa, ich hatte bereits vor dem Spielen sämtliche Gegner gesehen und wusste daher bereits, worauf ich mich da einlasse. Hab auch mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet. Als der Abspann schließlich nach etwa zwölf Stunden über den Bildschirm flimmerte, war ich zufrieden. Downpour mag zwar sicher kein Meisterwerk sein, aber ist es wirklich weit weg von einer Katastrophe. Es ist imho auch deutlich spannender als Homecoming. Aber ja: Teil 2 und 3 konnte bislang kein anderes Silent Hill das Wasser reichen.


----------



## MrsMoon (12. Januar 2013)

Kenne davon Darkness II und The Secret World. Die sind in der Tat alles andere als schlecht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Januar 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Aber ja: Teil 2 und 3 konnte bislang kein anderes Silent Hill das Wasser reichen.


 
Amen


----------



## Sanador (12. Januar 2013)

Ravaged passt noch in die Liste.
Es kann man dieses Wochenende kostenlos spielen, also wer gerne Battlefield mit Capture the Flag mag, der sollte es unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Gorthman (12. Januar 2013)

Bei manchen Spielen kein Wunder, Konsolen bekommen nicht die Masse an Aufmerksamkeit, kein Wunder.


----------



## rednose (13. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> The Secret World hatte ich in der Beta gespielt. Dort gab es folgende Punkte, die das Spiel für mich uninteressant gemacht haben:
> 
> - Von der Handlung her war der Abschnitt eine Standard Zombie Story
> - Die Performance war teilweise unter aller Sau: zum einen konnte man keine 30 m gehen, ohne, daß es zu Nachlade-Pausierungs Rucklern kam zum anderen durfte ich einmal geschlagene 5 Minuten einen Ladescreen bewundern. Wohlgemerkt: nur einmal, die umgebenden 10-20 Ladevorgänge waren deutlich schneller fertig ...
> ...



Hier muss ich dir leider teilweise widersprechen.
Ich habe mir TSW jetzt besorgt, nachdem es B2P wurde und es macht einen Riesenspaß.
-Die Schwächen sind auf der technischen Seite, die Engine ist relativ mies und einiges läuft immer noch nicht so rund.
-Die Cutscenes sind wirklich so, wie du es beschreibst, aber mich stört das nicht wirklich

-Das mit der Story stimmt überhaupt nicht. Standard-Zombie Story? Hast du die Cthulhu mäßigen Meerwesen nicht gesehen? Die Sory entwickelt sich erst richtig durch die vielen kleinen Sidequests. Und vor allem steckt im Questdesign viel Liebe.
-Im Vergleich zu den Skilllisten in anderen MMOs finde ich das Skillrad auch nicht unübersichtlicher.
Das Skillsystem ist für Theorycrafter wie mich eine der Stärken, weil es unglaublich variabel ist und auch jeder Charakter jede Rolle spielen kann, solange er die passenden Skills freigeschaltet hat.

Für die ~25€, die es jetzt nur noch kostet, ist es absolut wert mal ausprobiert zu werden.


----------



## Sven0815 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich stimm Enisra zu, Jade Empire würd auch gut passen..

Die Konsolenspiele kenn ich nicht, was machen die in nem PC Games Artikel? o.O

Darksiders 2 und Sleeping Dogs zu Weihnachten im Steam-Sale gekauft, beide sehr nice. 50€ find ich trotzdem zu teuer, für 30 haett ich sie vllt sogar Vollpreis geholt, aber 50€ + das hinterher noch die DLCs nachkommen ist einfach zu viel.

Spec Ops ist imo ungünstig gewählt, wahrscheinlich das mit dem niedrigsten Metacritic, Focus auf Story statt nen gelungenes Gesamtbild abzuliefern wenn die Tests soweit stimmen, das ist eben nicht für jeden was.

Darkness 2 wird getestet sobald wieder nen guter Steam-Sale kommt


----------



## wipeout (21. Januar 2013)

Vergesst mir bitte Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines nicht!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Januar 2013)

Wenn *System Shock 2* sich so oft verkauft hätte wie es es verdient gehabt hätte - dann würde heute jeder mindestens zwei Exemplare rumliegen haben 

Aber was SS2 mit Dead Space zu tun haben soll ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Aber was SS2 mit Dead Space zu tun haben soll ist mir nicht ganz klar.


 
Beide Spielen auf einem Raumschiff?


----------



## pg1983 (21. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich den Artikel gelesen habe gleich mal in den Laden gegangen und Spec Ops: The Line gekauft. 4 mal durchgezockt wegen der unterschiedlichen Endergebnisse und um zu gucken ob man der einen oder anderen "Entscheidung" doch irgendwie aus dem Weg gehen kann. Das Spiel ist echt der Hammer und die Atmosphäre genial. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## ichigoleader (21. Januar 2013)

Okami!!!!!!!!111111elf


----------



## tommy301077 (21. Januar 2013)

Blur und Spec Ops fand ich persönlich super. Blur hatte und hat nur den Nachteil, dass es sich mit Krachern wie Split/Second messen muss(te).


----------



## Palabubble (21. Januar 2013)

Da fehlt noch Bionic Commando, hat einfach eine super geniale Welt


----------



## Mothman (21. Januar 2013)

MIr ist noch eines eingefallen (falls das noch nicht genannt wurde), mit dem ich EXTREMST viel Spaß hatte, welches aber ziemlich untergegangen ist: SILENT STORM (Silent Storm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Der Hammer das Spiel. Nachfolger leider nie geklappt.


----------



## Wamboland (22. Januar 2013)

*Rift *( Stormlegion)

Für das was Trion dort leistet hat das Spiel nicht annähernd die Anzahl an Spielern die es verdienen würde.


----------



## MrFob (22. Januar 2013)

Man koennte hier noch Alpha Protokoll mit aufnehmen. Auch wenn man sich ueber manche Spielmechaniken streiten kann (ich persoenlich fand es aber super), so muss man einfach mal festhalten, dass ein Neuzeit-Spionage-RPG eine super Idee und auch gut umgesetzt war. Damals hatte ich ja schon fast auf eine kleine Trendwende im RPG Genre gehofft, aber leider vergebens.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Beide Spielen auf einem Raumschiff?


 
Also sind dann Battlefield 3 und Populous auch verwandt?
Spielen ja beide irgendwie auf dem Planeten Erde


----------



## OldRabbitdiesHard (22. Januar 2013)

Bei Silent Storm muss ich zustimmen. Äußerst gelungene Variante eines rundenbasierenden Strategiespieles, was leider an Jagged Alliance 2 nicht rankommen konnte.

Dennoch, wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe fehlt hier noch ein wirklich übersehenes, sehr interessantes Spiel:

Hard Truck Apocalypse - lasst euch von dem etwas unglimpflich gewählten Namen nicht täuschen.
Ein tolles Open World Third Person Ballerspiel mit allerlei Modifikationen für Trucks und der gleichen.
Ich fande dieses Spiel trotz der nicht vorhandenen Story sehr unterhaltsam. Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten an Upgrades war enorm groß und ich stehe einfach auf postapokalyptischen Nonsense .

Kennt das hier überhaupt einer?


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2013)

OldRabbitdiesHard schrieb:


> Bei Silent Storm muss ich zustimmen. Äußerst gelungene Variante eines rundenbasierenden Strategiespieles, was leider an Jagged Alliance 2 nicht rankommen konnte.


Ja, JA2 ist - für mich - immer noch der Genre-König. 
Aber Silent Storm kam JA2 näher, als der eigentliche "Nachfolger" JA: Back in Action.


----------



## shippy74 (22. Januar 2013)

Spec Ops kann ich auch nicht Verstehen, hab das gestern beim Bekannten gesehen. (DEMO). Zum ersten finde ich es traurig das man sich für ne DEMO extra Steam antun soll und zum zweiten war die Steuerung mehr als schlecht, warum muss man in einem PC Spiel eine taste mit 20 Funktionen (rutschen,Deckung usw.) belegen,was dann (in der Demo) noch nicht mal richtig funktioniert. 
Das Spiel sieht nicht schlecht aus,aber das drumherum kann man aus meiner Sicht vergessen. Von daher kann ich schon verstehen warum das nicht der Hit wurde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2013)

@shippy74 Die Eindrücke aus der Demo reichen aber eben nicht aus um auf das gesamte Spiel zu schließen 
Der größte Pluspunkt von SpecOps ist die Story und die entfaltet sich eben erst mit der Zeit und eben auch nur in der Vollversion.
Wenn man nur die Trailer und die Demo kennt, hält man SpecOps für einen normalen 08/15 Action Shooter, das war von den Entwicklern auch so gewollt. In der Story merkt man schnell das es anders ist. 

Ich fand SpecOps insgesamt sehr gut, die Story war schockierend und emotional und genau das hebt SpecOps aus der grauen Masse der Shooter heraus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Januar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die Trailer und die Demo kennt, hält man SpecOps für einen normalen 08/15 Action Shooter, das war von den Entwicklern auch so gewollt.


 Nur warum sollten die Entwickler für einen schlechten Eindruck ihres eigenen Spiels sorgen?  Das hilft ja nicht gerade bei der Kaufanregung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nur warum sollten die Entwickler für einen schlechten Eindruck ihres eigenen Spiels sorgen?  Das hilft ja nicht gerade bei der Kaufanregung.


 
Das das so gewollt war hab ich mal in einem Interview gesehen, die Quelle kann ich jetzt aber glaube ich nicht mehr verlinken, da müsste ich erst mal suchen. 

Naja ich denke schon das es als Kaufanregung dienen sollte, schließlich verkaufen sich patriotische Kriegsshooter mit jeder Menge Action besser als Antikriegsshooter mit richtiger kritischer Story. Die Trailer und die Demo schlugen eben mehr in die Kerbe von COD und Co. und Spiele dieser Art verkaufen sich ja bekanntlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## shippy74 (22. Januar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> @shippy74 Die Eindrücke aus der Demo reichen aber eben nicht aus um auf das gesamte Spiel zu schließen



Also ändern die im laufe der Story  die doppelt und dreifache Tastenbelegung ? Ich sagte das Spiel sah gut aus und als Shooter vollkommen Ok. Story ist leider nicht alles, keine Story der Welt kann ne Missglückte Tastenbelegung wett machen, zumindest nicht bei mir und Steam hat dann noch den rest dazu beigetragen,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ne Demo ist dazu da um einen ersten Eindruck zu hinterlassen, und da war das Spiel von der Optik Super aber die Steuerung halt nicht. Warum eine Taste Voll hauen mit Funktionen wenn man genug zur Auswahl hat?  Richtig weil es für die Konsole gemacht wurde und was dabei heraus kam  für den PC hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Das haben andere viel besser hin bekommen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2013)

Es ging mir gar nicht um die Tastenbelegung oder andere Kleinigkeiten die dir nicht gefallen. Wenn du weißt das dir das Spiel schon allein auf Grund der Steuerung nicht gefallen würde, ist das ja ok 
Ich finde nur das man Behauptungen wie: 


> Das Spiel sieht nicht schlecht aus,aber das drumherum kann man aus meiner Sicht vergessen.


nicht auf Grund erste Eindrücke aufstellen kann. Ein schlechtes Spiel ist SpecOps nämlich nicht und wie gesagt, dank der Story ist es auch eine gelungene Abwechslung im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern die heutzutage auf den Markt kommen.
Solche Spiele hätten durchaus etwas mehr Erfolg verdient


----------



## shippy74 (22. Januar 2013)

Naja der erste Eindruck ist aber oft der entscheidende. Es kauft keiner ein Spiel , spielt es durch zum testen und gibt es dann wieder zurück. Wenn ich ne Demo rausbringe sollte sie einen Umhauen, ich hab damals COD4 gekauft weil ich von der Demo überzeugt war. Und hätte der Entwickler sich mehr mühe mit der PC Steuerung gegeben hätten sicher noch mehr Leute dem Spiel eine Chance gegeben. 
Ne Demo muss einen "Übezeugen" das man das Spiel haben will, die Story und das Gameplay entscheidet erst am Ende ob man sagt es war gut oder schlecht. Wenn man bei der Demo patzt wie in dem Fall (SO empfinde ich es zumindest) verschreckt man halt die Kunden.
Zur Info: Mein Bekannter hat das Spiel kaufen wollen und mich hat es auch interessiert weil jeder sagt die Story wäre super nur wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben ist die Steuerung,sagen wir schlecht(DEMO). Zumindest wenn man PC Spieler ist. Also hat sich der Kauf erledigt,


----------



## tommy301077 (22. Januar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Also ändern die im laufe der Story  die doppelt und dreifache Tastenbelegung ?



Keine Ahnung, was du da gespielt hast...aber das von dir erwähnte Spiel kann es nicht sein. Welche Taste ist denn doppelt, wenn nicht sogar dreifach belegt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Januar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du da gespielt hast...aber das von dir erwähnte Spiel kann es nicht sein. Welche Taste ist denn doppelt, wenn nicht sogar dreifach belegt?


 
Er meint die Leertaste. Die benutzt man zum sprinten und um in Deckung zu rutschen. Und ab und zu noch um irgendwo runterzuspringen. Ist eigentlich nichts weltbewegendes, ich bin damit während dem Spiel prima klar gekommen.
Und die Shift Taste hatte glaube ich auch 2 Funktionen, wobei eine auch nur außerhalb des Gefechts eingesetzt worden ist, genau wie die "Runterspring" Funktion der Leertaste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2013)

Da ich auch vor kurzem "Spec Ops" durchgezockt habe, kann ich dazu sagen:
Die Story ist die absolute Stärke dieses Spiels, dicht gefolgt von der Top-Synchro und einer sehr glaubwürdigen Wandlung der Protagonisten, psychisch wie physisch.
Das Gameplay ist zwar nicht mehr als allgemeiner Genre-Standard, aber dafür funzt es ohne nennenswerte Mängel. Ziemlich eingängig und gut zu beherrschen.

Das Einzige was ich mich höchstens gefragt habe:
Warum ist es nowendig, jeweils fürs Überspringen von Hindernissen und fürs Abseilen/allgemein Runterspringen zwei unterschiedliche Tasten zu verwenden ? Da hätte doch eine einzige Taste für alles zusammen voll und ganz genügt.

P.S. Der Hauptkaufgrund für mich war der Plot, denn der macht "Spec Ops" im Gegensatz zur Genre-Konkurrenz wesentlich ansprechender. Da haben sich die Entwickler was richtig Feines ausgedacht.


----------

